# Spalted Scottish Natural



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's the second fork I got in trade from Harson in Scotland. I was concerned that this one was too dead to use as it is very light and came off in big chunks when I started working it. It's pretty much finished now and I think it will be ok.
I've never tried finger grooves before and I really like them! It feels like it doubles the contact area with the hand and fits very securely. The bands are 3/4" straight TBG (for their light draw, still a little worried about strength of the fork tips) set up TTF "matchstick" style. I really like how it shoots and how it looks.
Thanks again, John!























Yes, it really stands up by itself







I've never had one that would do that and I worked a little extra to make it happen.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well done. That is a great looking slingshot. I love the spalted wood. And who can argue with a slingshot that stands up on its own


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice slingshot!

The spalting looks amazing!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice! Looks like it has a pretty grain.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Liking the band attachment method, must give that a go! Lovely work!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Excellent final result MJ,i thought you might like that one ,i had an idea there was something special hiding underneath the bark on that one ,great result.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i see your woodworking skills have improved a lot from your simple cut the Y fork and just put bands on it approach .


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

very nice! Glad you could save the fork


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

_Very nice and sturdy slingshot. Great work!!!!_


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Classic!


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice fork. I must try that band attachment method.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Very very nice! I like the recycling can shot


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Very very nice! I like the recycling can shot


And of course my mighty Subaru wagon!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Now with shinyness!









Three tubes of superglue, sanded lightly with 400gr after each application. The fork soaked it right up!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

looks a cracker now MJ


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

We'll make a wood worker out of you yet!

Nicely done. The CA should help hold it together a bit as well.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

jskeen said:


> We'll make a wood worker out of you yet!
> 
> Nicely done. The CA should help hold it together a bit as well.


I'm getting there








Two years ago I couldn't carve a functional door stop!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice MJ, keep it up!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

The wod and the carving are stunning.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just a quick update: This one is a tremendous shooter! The best TTF shooter I've ever had. I usually have no luck with TTF but with this I just point the bands at the target and it shoots perfectly straight. With the straight 3/4" FBGs I have on it's as good a target shooter as anything I have.
It's cool having one perfectly fitted to my hand, too


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

M_J said:


> Just a quick update: This one is a tremendous shooter! The best TTF shooter I've ever had. I usually have no luck with TTF but with this I just point the bands at the target and it shoots perfectly straight. With the straight 3/4" FBGs I have on it's as good a target shooter as anything I have.
> It's cool having one perfectly fitted to my hand, too


Glad it turned out good for Michael makes me happy when you guy,s like what i send out .


----------

